# What weight would this equal?



## 3mom

The pattern I'm thinking of calls for a DK, or sport, weight. If I use two lace wgt. strands together, would that be the same? Would two DK together be the same as a worsted?


----------



## taznwinston

3mom said:


> The pattern I'm thinking of calls for a DK, or sport, weight. If I use two lace wgt. strands together, would that be the same? Would two DK together be the same as a worsted?


Hi mom :roll: If I am correct I believe the general rule is...
2 lace = fingering, 2 fingering = DK
2 DK = worsted, 2 worsted = bulky.
I hope if I am incorrect some one will post. Than again, I am SURE some one will post :XD: :XD: Hope this helps.


----------



## Linday

Why don't you try a swatch to see if you can get the gauge/tension you need with the yarn you want to use?

This is from the Lion Brand Site.

http://www.lionbrand.com/faq/16.html?language=

About Yarn: Can I combine two strands of one weight to equal a larger weight?

Yes, you may use two strands of a finer weight yarn held together to approximate the gauge of a thicker yarn.

The following are approximate equivalents; however, as with all substitutions, you should check to make sure you're obtaining gauge. For our FAQ on gauge, please click here.

2 strands fingering = one strand sportweight 
2 strands sport = one strand worsted weight 
2 strands worsted = one strand chunky to super bulky weight*

*2 strands of a lighter worsted yarn (e.g. Wool-Ease or Fishermen's Wool) held together may approximate the thickness of a chunky yarn, while 2 strands of a heavier worsted weight yarn (e.g. Vanna's Choice) held together may approximate the thickness of a super bulky yarn. Because of this range, again, we recommend that you should make a gauge swatch to test.

This is another site.

http://jo2308.typepad.com/blissedoutknitting/2007/07/combining-knitt.html


----------



## Colorado knits

It seems that there is a wide variation in all of the yarn weights. For instance, not all sport weights are the same; not all worsted weights are the same -- same with all the yarns. 

Swatching is the only accurate way to know.


----------



## Catarry

I think everyone who's posted is correct, and that this is one of those situations where taking the time to do a careful swatch is vital.
Manufacturers lump their yarns into 6 arbitrary categories, so there's lots of variation among yarns labeled, say, DK.
That said, generally when you work with a double strand of one weight, it's like working with one category higher.
But to be certain that your project will be the equivalent of the original worsted specs, you'll need to swatch your double DK work.


----------



## courier770

Actually two strands of DK will be heavier than Worsted. DK is often referred to as "light worsted" since it is just slightly lighter than Worsted.


----------



## trish2222

I don't know abut the doubled DK ( I would hazard a guess that that would be the equivalent of aran)but I can certainly confirm that 2 lace is not thick enough for DK.
Sorry if I've muddied the waters - feel free to ignore me!!!


----------



## Yarn Happy

If you knit a swatch you will know for sure, and see if you like the look.


----------



## Junec

In the UK, our Double Knit is probably the most used yarn. It is used for sweaters, jumpers, hats, scarves etc and the standard gauge is usually around 20/22stitches and 28 rows to 4" on 4mm needles - this is normally for the body of a garment, the rib is normally done on smaller needles say 3.5mm or 3.75mm.

Two strands of UK double-knit would be a fairly hefty yarn and would probably be more near to a heavy aran.


----------



## mavisb

DK = double knit is an 8 ply yarn in Australia so if you double it, it would make 16 ply which is larger than Aran, 10 ply or 12 ply yarn. I certainly would not double the DK/8 ply as it would be too thick.


----------



## phoenix knitter

Obviously swatching will give you the exact gauge of the doubled yarn, but you can approximate the gauge using a tip from Ann Cannon-Brown (Elann Fibre Company.)

Her "rule of thumb" is to multiply the single-strand gauge by .72 to get the approximate gauge for what the yarn would knit up with as 2 strands. For example, one strand of fingering yarn has a typical gauge of 28 sts/4" (10 cm); 28 x .72 = approx. 20; so, two strands of fingering wt. yarn would knit to an approximate gauge of 20 sts/4" (10 cm), which falls within the range of gauges for typical worsted wt. yarns. Therefore, 2 strands of fingering wt. yarn could be substituted for one strand of worsted wt. yarn.


----------



## janetcribb

I agree with both the ladies, doubling the wool with double knit would make for a bulky yarn. Actually the tea cosy I am knitting now is done in double knitting doubled up, and it is bulky (but that's OK if you're a tea cosy). I can't think of anything else that would need 2 strands of DK, or Australian 8 ply. You could try double 4 ply, which is the next weight down.


----------



## janetcribb

Golly, that looks very technical! I feel a bit small here.


----------



## laurelarts

This is what I have found to work for me:
2 strands of fingering weight yarn = 1 strand sport weight Yarn
2 strands of sport weight yarn = 1 strand of worsted weight
2 strands of worsted weight = 1 strand of bulky
3 strands of worsted weight = 1 strand of super bulky or chunky weight yarn


----------



## courier770

While I use double strands all the time, I don't do it to "equal" another weight. I'll use a strand of sock weight and add a strand of mohair for an interesting blend to make a unique scarf.

One of the problems in using multiple strands is that they don't always exactly equal the weight you are trying to achieve. This is because the strands are not "plied" together so you get a little more "loft" and that can affect gauge.

Swatching is the best way to see what you will get.


----------



## laurelarts

courier770 said:


> While I use double strands all the time, I don't do it to "equal" another weight. I'll use a strand of sock weight and add a strand of mohair for an interesting blend to make a unique scarf.
> 
> One of the problems in using multiple strands is that they don't always exactly equal the weight you are trying to achieve. This is because the strands are not "plied" together so you get a little more "loft" and that can affect gauge.
> 
> Swatching is the best way to see what you will get.


Absolutely I agree with swatching....I also use the different weights together to get unique textures and designs....very interesting.


----------



## Loramarin

Holding two lace weights strands together will not give you DK. It will be a gorgeous light fabric probably closer to fingering or a light sport. Swatch Swatch Swatch!!!


----------



## mousepotato

3mom said:


> The pattern I'm thinking of calls for a DK, or sport, weight. If I use two lace wgt. strands together, would that be the same? Would two DK together be the same as a worsted?


You will most likely be closer to DK with two strands of fingering/baby/sock weight yarn. Two strands of DK is going to be heavy worsted (Aran) or closer to a chunky/bulky weight yarn.


----------



## wiffy

Hi! Trish 2222 Nice to see someone else here from Scotland. I am from outside Paisley in Elderslie so not that far away from you.


----------



## sandyP

Try this.. In Australia we use ply and I found this conversion table this may help

http://www.knitting.stuff.freeuk.com/ConversionTables2.html


----------



## 3mom

OK, so the concensus is to swatch. Guess I will do that (sigh).


----------



## courier770

Even within the same "weight" of yarn, you will get varied gauge results due to "loft". Doubling or tripling strands can increase the loft so swatching is really practical.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Colorado knits said:


> It seems that there is a wide variation in all of the yarn weights. For instance, not all sport weights are the same; not all worsted weights are the same -- same with all the yarns.
> 
> Swatching is the only accurate way to know.


Absolutely right about that one!!! here is a chart to help figure out where to start.
http://www.craftyarncouncil.com/weight.html


----------



## nanaof3

Yep...do a gauge..best suggestion...check that gauge.


----------



## Patty Sutter

3mom said:


> The pattern I'm thinking of calls for a DK, or sport, weight. If I use two lace wgt. strands together, would that be the same? Would two DK together be the same as a worsted?


I think 2 sport would be a little heavier than DK, more like "worsted/aran weight". To equal DK you may need one sport weight and one lace weight. So really if "worstes/aran weight" is too heavy, it would probably be easier to just buy a DK.

http://www.crochetmagazine.com/images/misc/standards-yarnweight.jpg


----------



## tatsfieldknitter

Hello - just checked out this site from Co. Durham - very good and accurate. I always remember that pre-war most yarn for jumpers etc was 4ply - when double knitting came in (ie double the 4ply) it was joyful as it knitted up soooo much quicker. So just remember you can double up on 4 ply (and even 3ply) to make the equivalent of DK
I recommend the site for all sorts of conversions.

Carol


----------



## Patty Sutter

sandyP said:


> Try this.. In Australia we use ply and I found this conversion table this may help
> 
> http://www.knitting.stuff.freeuk.com/ConversionTables2.html


Great link! I've bookmarked it.


----------



## 5mmdpns

tatsfieldknitter said:


> Hello - just checked out this site from Co. Durham - very good and accurate. I always remember that pre-war most yarn for jumpers etc was 4ply - when double knitting came in (ie double the 4ply) it was joyful as it knitted up soooo much quicker. So just remember you can double up on 4 ply (and even 3ply) to make the equivalent of DK
> I recommend the site for all sorts of conversions.
> 
> Carol


Those of us who are in North America need to remember that the UK, Australia, and New Zealand have a different yarn measurement system than ours. So it is not an automatic cross-over when the term dk or double knit is used. In North America it refers to one thing and in the other countries it means something totally different!


----------



## mousepotato

3mom said:


> OK, so the concensus is to swatch. Guess I will do that (sigh).


Yes, much as it is a PITA, in this case where you are combining smaller grist yarns, a swatch is essential.


----------



## courier770

Swatching IS a PITA! Though when I swatch, I go one extra step. I'll take photo of the swatch with rulers clearly present in the photo, print it out and place it in my knitting journal with notations about the yarn and needle size used. More than once it's saved me having to go through the whole process a 2nd time.


----------



## Jeanie L

courier770 said:


> Swatching IS a PITA! Though when I swatch, I go one extra step. I'll take photo of the swatch with rulers clearly present in the photo, print it out and place it in my knitting journal with notations about the yarn and needle size used. More than once it's saved me having to go through the whole process a 2nd time.


What a great idea..Thanks


----------



## courier770

My knitting journal has become a treasured item! Just taking the time to tape a photo, yarn label, small piece of yarn and making a few notes has saved me time and time again. Even negative notes like "I hated working with this yarn" and listing the reasons can come in handy.


----------



## crjc

Whew. This has been an interesting learning topic. Now I have a question. Suppose you have bought yarn that does not have a label telling you what weight of yarn it is. How can one tell what weight it is. E.g. I bought some yarn at one of Spinrite's tent sales. The colours were gorgeous, so I went "belly-up". Unfortunately, I have no clue what weight it is. I know when I unravel it, it is 3 strands.


----------



## sexxysuee

what i usually do is to wool wined the two strands together to get a better twist i find that is knits up better
but i usually mixed my colours to make it interesting


----------



## courier770

crjc..since I don't know where you are located (US, Canada or Europe)and I'm not familiar with the company my suggestions may fall short of your needs. Obviously it's a 3 ply yarn but depending on where (country) it was produced it could be any weight. Using wraps per inch, either using a ruler or a spinners wraps per inch tool will give you a better idea of what you have. You could also try a simple "side by side" test..take a piece of it and hold it side by side against other yarns to judge the thickness of it.


----------



## crjc

courier770 said:


> crjc..since I don't know where you are located (US, Canada or Europe)and I'm not familiar with the company my suggestions may fall short of your needs. Obviously it's a 3 ply yarn but depending on where (country) it was produced it could be any weight. Using wraps per inch, either using a ruler or a spinners wraps per inch tool will give you a better idea of what you have. You could also try a simple "side by side" test..take a piece of it and hold it side by side against other yarns to judge the thickness of it.


Hi Courier, I am in Canada. Also how are your grandbaby and DIL doing? I sincerely hope they are both basking is the abundance of health.


----------



## courier770

Why thank you so much for asking! Baby "Wonder" is up to a strapping 7 lbs and the subject of his fathers camera "pranks"...posing him with Golf Digest magazine, holding the TV remote, wearing Chicago Bears outfits, putting a fortune cookie on his head..all that cute stuff. don't ask about the cookie I don't quite get it myself.

DIL had a set back and had her gall bladder removed a couple weeks ago, though she does seem to be doing well.

Thanks again for asking.

Since you are in Canada, I'm going to make the obvious suggestion..it's a 3 ply yarn that "might" be a lace weight!? Isn't four ply, a sock weight by European standards? *scratches head*


----------



## crjc

courier770 said:


> Why thank you so much for asking! Baby "Wonder" is up to a strapping 7 lbs and the subject of his fathers camera "pranks"...posing him with Golf Digest magazine, holding the TV remote, wearing Chicago Bears outfits, putting a fortune cookie on his head..all that cute stuff. don't ask about the cookie I don't quite get it myself.
> 
> DIL had a set back and had her gall bladder removed a couple weeks ago, though she does seem to be doing well.
> 
> Thanks again for asking.


You are most welcome. I am happy to hear Master "Wonder" is doing quite well. Praise the Lord for answering prayers. Nevermind, your DIL will be just fine. Take good care and have a blessed and peaceful evening.


----------



## crjc

courier770 said:


> Why thank you so much for asking! Baby "Wonder" is up to a strapping 7 lbs and the subject of his fathers camera "pranks"...posing him with Golf Digest magazine, holding the TV remote, wearing Chicago Bears outfits, putting a fortune cookie on his head..all that cute stuff. don't ask about the cookie I don't quite get it myself.
> 
> DIL had a set back and had her gall bladder removed a couple weeks ago, though she does seem to be doing well.
> 
> Thanks again for asking.
> 
> Since you are in Canada, I'm going to make the obvious suggestion..it's a 3 ply yarn that "might" be a lace weight!? Isn't four ply, a sock weight by European standards? *scratches head*


Girl, I have no clue about those things. I am definitely not an expert when it comes to yarns. If the label is not on, I am clueless. Ask me about crochet thread, I think I am much better at recognizing the guage. I am not one of those people who will buy yarn without a pattern and know what pattern to knit it with. I have to have the pattern and buy the suggested yarn. Dumb I guess, but that's the way it is with me. Worsted, I definitely know. Anythingelse - forget it.


----------



## mousepotato

crjc said:


> Whew. This has been an interesting learning topic. Now I have a question. Suppose you have bought yarn that does not have a label telling you what weight of yarn it is. How can one tell what weight it is. E.g. I bought some yarn at one of Spinrite's tent sales. The colours were gorgeous, so I went "belly-up". Unfortunately, I have no clue what weight it is. I know when I unravel it, it is 3 strands.


You know, I got to thinking in between students (thinking at work can be a stretch some days and it is Monday) about this, and let me make a suggestion. If you know the needle range of the different weights of yarn (easier to look up than an unknown yarn) take a needle gauge and your yarn. Fold a length of the tail in half and starting at the large end of the needle gauge push the fold through the holes until you get down to the hole it fills up completely. This will give you the needle size it may work best with, from that you can get a good idea in the needle range for different grists of yarn what this is likely to be. Spinners often use this for handspun yarn when they don't have a consisent wpi count or they just don't have a wrap gauge at hand.


----------



## phoenix knitter

That's a great idea....hadn't thought of a yarn journal, let alone a pictorial one.... :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns

courier770 said:


> Since you are in Canada, I'm going to make the obvious suggestion..it's a 3 ply yarn that "might" be a lace weight!? Isn't four ply, a sock weight by European standards? *scratches head*


Here is another article comparing the number of plys and the terms for determining the weights of yarns. It is not in chart format.
http://suite101.com/article/yarnweight-a680

Here is another in chart form.
http://www.woolandyarn.co.uk/wool-types-c16.html


----------



## 4578

ditto on the swatching.


----------



## mavisb

I finished knitting a scarf which asked for 2 different 2 plys to be used. It is still a very light scarf, because it equals 4 ply. The next yarn size in Aussie is a 5 ply which is slightly thicker than the 4 ply and smaller than the 8 ply.


----------



## Scotlyn

I have found that DK yarn from the UK, is similar to 4 ply in USA. All my patterns are from UK, as that's where I'm from, and I use 4 ply every time the pattern calls for DK. I use worsted weight for my Aran patterns. Works well.


----------



## gael1940

I guess i would see if the pattern gave a gauge and knit up a swatch to see it you could match the gauge. There is a wonderful new tool for swatching. Sweater Wizard you knit a swatch enter the # of stitches and the length of the swatch and it gives you your gauge. No fighting to see (guess) if there are 25 or 25 1/2 sts in 4 inches. www.sweaterwizard.com if you want to find out more about it.


----------



## gael1940

I guess i would see if the pattern gave a gauge and knit up a swatch to see it you could match the gauge. There is a wonderful new tool for swatching. Sweater Wizard you knit a swatch enter the # of stitches and the length of the swatch and it gives you your gauge. No fighting to see (guess) if there are 25 or 25 1/2 sts in 4 inches. www.sweaterwizard.com if you want to find out more about it.


----------



## MaryE-B

3mom said:


> OK, so the concensus is to swatch. Guess I will do that (sigh).


Yes, BUT the Lion Brand formula gives you a starting place! 
You can get wonderful color combos by double stranding. I love combining an Ombre with a solid in the primary color of the Ombre. Some ombres have a "main" or "primary" color combined with other colors in lesser amounts. I personally don't like to double strand with a solid in one of the lesser colors. Others do. Whichever you prefer is your choice. You can combine multiple ombres or stripes with a solid or an Ombre. There are lots of combinations to try!


----------



## brattrancher

Does anyone know what 3 strands of fingering weight yarn would be equal to?


----------



## MaryE-B

Close to worsted. You have to do a swatch.
The 1,2, 3, 4, 5 etc weight system is almost additive, so that 1+1=2, 1+2=3, 2+2=4. But, 4+4 =5 which is but one exception to the rule. Here, you switch rules to another one where 2 worsteds = a bulky. 2 bulky = super bulky and 4 worsteds = super bulky. 
The range within sizes is so great that you never know what 2 yarns are comparable to until you test with a swatch. I always use the additive method even though I know it isn't correct because it so often works, and a swatch tells me the true story.
See this info from WEBS: http://blog.yarn.com/tuesdays-knitting-tip-working-with-multiple-strands-of-yarn/


----------



## brattrancher

Thank you ... I will try gauge swatching


----------



## Joyce Stewart

How many plies a yarn has is not a good indicator. My size 10 crochet cotton is 4 ply just like the worsted weight yarn I am presently working with and they are definitely not interchangeable. I think the ply is more about the density of the yarn then the size. BTW, why don't the manufacturers put the ply on the label? Then again, maybe I am just confused.


----------



## Beatlesfan

I love this site. Any knitting questions I have, I know someone has posted an answer here! Thanks everybody!


----------



## ladyrip

I have a sweater pattern that uses two strands together: one is fingering weight, the other appears to be lace weight. Together do they equal worsted weight? **fingers crossed and hoping like crazy**


----------



## Beatlesfan

ladyrip said:


> I have a sweater pattern that uses two strands together: one is fingering weight, the other appears to be lace weight. Together do they equal worsted weight? **fingers crossed and hoping like crazy**


I don't believe lace weight and fingering weight would change it past a fingering weight. Both of those together would still equal a fingering weight yarn.


----------

